# اول مشاركة لي و اريد التعريف عن نفسي و عن ما استطيع المساعدة به حتى نتعاون في تطوير م



## هشام بوزيد (6 أكتوبر 2007)

انا شاب جزائري ادرس هندسة الطيران تخصص الدفع (المحركات) , متحصل على شهادة تقني سامي في نفس الميدان المهم اردت المشاركة في هذا المنتدى حتى اتبادل المنافع مع اخواني و اخواتي مع العلم اني املك الكثير من الكتب النادرة و البرامج المفيدة.
شيء اخر بفضل الله تعالى قمت مع مجموعة من الاصدقاء من التخصصات الاخرى و سوف تتعرفون عليهم في المستقبل القريب اشاء الله بتصميم طائرة و ساقوم باعطاء التفاصيل في موضوع اخر انشاء الله


و شكرا على ردودكم
و رمضان كريم


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (6 أكتوبر 2007)

أهلا وسهلا بيك في المنتدي


----------



## gamehdi (6 أكتوبر 2007)

اهلا و سهلا :84:


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*اهلاً وسهلاً*

اهلاً وسهلاً بيك اخ هشام نورت المنتدى وعندى شوية اسئلة 
هو انت اتخرجت ولا لسه وايه نظام الدراسة عندوكو؟؟
ويمكنك المشاركة بالعديد من الاشياء مثل الكتب القيمة والمقالات والفيديو الخاص بالطائرات وكل حاجة تجدها مفيدة لمهندس الطيران
وشكراً على انضمامك الينا :79:


----------



## هشام بوزيد (10 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا للجميع على هذا الترحيب الحار


----------



## م المصري (19 يناير 2008)

اهلا بك في قسم الطيران ...... 

حيااك الله ...... و تشرفنا بمعرفتك 

هاات ما لديك ..... اخي الفاضل 

و لك تحياتي


----------



## tariqsamer (24 يناير 2008)

اهلا بك في قسم هندسة الطيران ونحن ننتظر مشاركاتك


----------



## tweete (29 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
مهندس طبيه لمياء
اهلا بيك في موقعنا الي بجد جميل وطبعا اجمل ما في الاستفاده والمواضيع المطروحه نورتنا وفي انتظار موضوعاتك ويارب تكون مبسوط معانا
حياك الله
في حفظ الله ورعايته


----------



## م المصري (3 فبراير 2008)

و يمكنك اخي الفاضل وضع مقترحاتك و التواصل مع الاشراف و الاعضاء في عبر هذا الموضوع 
نحو قسم طيران ......... رائع


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (9 أبريل 2008)

*عادل*

مرحنا نك عصوا جديدا معنا كما 
اتمنى افادتنا بكتبك القيمة
وللاتصال رجاءا جرب الرابط الاتي G-27
شكرا مسبقا


----------

